# I got my offer - what to do!!??



## HansonSherren (8 Jan 2009)

Ok so I got my offer today (YAY!) but as a Navy cook.. (my preference would be Army or Air)  My question is, I guess - has anyone else joined as Navy (or Air or Army) and then been posted to a different base?  I know chances are likely I would be posted to Halifax or BC since I'm "Navy" and I should prepare myself for that, but seeing as how the military will put you where they need you ~ is there still a glimmer of hope I could get an Army or Air base?
Thanks for any help!


----------



## Love793 (8 Jan 2009)

You're in a "Purple" trade so you can be employed any where that there is a need.


----------



## George Wallace (8 Jan 2009)

...And I have yet to meet anyone in the CF who didn't eat.    ;D


----------



## HansonSherren (8 Jan 2009)

So just because I am signing up as "Navy" doesn't necessarily mean my fate is sealed on a ship?  They would take into consideration my three base choices first, correct?


----------



## aesop081 (8 Jan 2009)

HansonSherren said:
			
		

> Ok so I got my offer today (YAY!) but as a Navy cook..



No.You got an offer for cook, wearing a Navy uniform. Where you end up being posted is not indicated by your uniform.



			
				HansonSherren said:
			
		

> So just because I am signing up as "Navy" doesn't necessarily mean my fate is sealed on a ship?



Even if you end up working for the Navy, not every sailor works on a ship.


----------



## HansonSherren (8 Jan 2009)

Thanks very much for the information.  Let me clarify, I have no qualms with being on a ship - I would just rather be on land )  Thanks again!


----------



## startbutton (8 Jan 2009)

As its been said, You are NOT bound to a Coast.  I had one buddy who was in Borden, and is now in Edmonton.  Its where ever they *need* you with your preferences *Considered*.


----------



## Sonnyjim (8 Jan 2009)

Let me just say that what job you have been offered is very very important. Other trades are very appreciative of what you will be able to offer and are very very thankful for what you guys do. We always appreciate a good meal instead of an IMP. Wherever you are posted you will be needed and appreciated so my opinion is go wherever they tell you and you could always switch over to land after a bit.


----------



## HansonSherren (8 Jan 2009)

Wow - thanks so much for your thoughtfulness and very kind words!

I'm already a trained chef and have been waiting for the final verdict on my PLAR for a few months now.. I'm hoping to hear before I go away on the 26th..

Anyway - thanks again, that was very nice of you!


----------



## ltmaverick25 (11 Jan 2009)

After you get in, you could always write a memo requesting the army or airforce uniform if your daily outfit mattered that much to you.  I beleive as far as purple trades go, cook and log are some of the easier ones to swap uniforms with.  

If you chose to do this, I would recomend requesting it long before you take the NETP (Naval Environmental Training Plan) course.


----------



## HansonSherren (11 Jan 2009)

So quick question - when I'm at Basic and they ask me my top 3 choices for posting, should I just pick three actual bases or would it be better to  write "anything but a ship" or something along those lines?  Sorry if that's a stupid question....


----------



## Lil_T (11 Jan 2009)

HansonSherren said:
			
		

> So quick question - when I'm at Basic and they ask me my top 3 choices for posting, should I just pick three actual bases or would it be better to  write "anything but a ship" or something along those lines?  Sorry if that's a stupid question....



you _could_ put anything but a ship, but it might be construed as having an attitude problem.  better off to give 3 places you'd like to go.  Halifax is nice and you wouldn't necessarily be bound to a ship if you were to get posted there.


----------



## HansonSherren (11 Jan 2009)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> you _could_ put anything but a ship, but it might be construed as having an attitude problem.  better off to give 3 places you'd like to go.  Halifax is nice and you wouldn't necessarily be bound to a ship if you were to get posted there.



Yeah that's what I was thinking (could come off as an attitude problem) ~ I'll just put my three choices and if I don't get that then I'll just hope I get an Army or Air base.  True, I wouldn't mind Halifax in the least, but knowing my luck, I WOULD be posted to a ship


----------



## aesop081 (11 Jan 2009)

HansonSherren said:
			
		

> So quick question - when I'm at Basic and they ask me my top 3 choices for posting,



They wont care at basic training what your posting preferences are. When you get to your trade training, thats when the CF will start to care.

BTW...if you realy dont like the idea of going on ships, you shouldnt have joined a trade that goes on them.


----------



## Lil_T (11 Jan 2009)

Ships aren't a bad thing, I almost can't wait to go to sea.  I just hope we don't get posted to Esquimalt, it's too expensive.


----------



## aesop081 (11 Jan 2009)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> I just hope we don't get posted to Esquimalt, it's too expensive.



and you get a good chunk of PLD because of that.


----------



## HansonSherren (11 Jan 2009)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> Ships aren't a bad thing, I almost can't wait to go to sea.  I just hope we don't get posted to Esquimalt, it's too expensive.



No, ships aren't bad at all.. if I were single, I'd have no problem, but I am married with 2 small children so for THEIR sakes, I hope I can get an Air base or Army base posting.  I know you still have to go away even if you have a land posting, but at least it would be less time away from home than if I were posted to a ship.
So by the sounds of it, you're just starting out too?  Have you done Basic yet?


----------



## Lil_T (11 Jan 2009)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> and you get a good chunk of PLD because of that.


  

yeah, but is it enough?  I doubt we'd be able to afford a house at all - and we don't want to go back to Q's if we can help it.  Not that there's anything wrong with living in the Q's, but if we're on the road to homeownership, I'd rather not have that get derailed. 

Also, I've got two kids too, and will be half of a service couple once I get in.  I guess there are perks and downfalls to each branch.  But if I was going for low chance of deployability or being away from my family (not to offend anyone) I'd be going airforce and not in a purple trade.  Don't fool yourself into thinking you won't be gone on an army base.  There are field exercises, predeployment training, various other times you'll be away.  With the navy, yeah, you'll be on the ship everyday and they can be long days as a cook.  But that doesn't mean you'll be at sea all the time either.  I'd say Army or Navy, you'd be away equal amounts of time.  

I have a vision form to take in tomorrow morning and then I have to wait for my offer. I "should" be in St Jean mid/end May, just waiting on my husband to get back from Afghanistan.  Other than that, all systems are go.


----------



## HansonSherren (11 Jan 2009)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> Also, I've got two kids too, and will be half of a service couple once I get in.  I guess there are perks and downfalls to each branch.  But if I was going for low chance of deployability or being away from my family (not to offend anyone) I'd be going airforce and not in a purple trade.  Don't fool yourself into thinking you won't be gone on an army base.  There are field exercises, predeployment training, various other times you'll be away.  With the navy, yeah, you'll be on the ship everyday and they can be long days as a cook.  But that doesn't mean you'll be at sea all the time either.  I'd say Army or Navy, you'd be away equal amounts of time.
> 
> I have a vision form to take in tomorrow morning and then I have to wait for my offer. I "should" be in St Jean mid/end May, just waiting on my husband to get back from Afghanistan.  Other than that, all systems are go.



My #1 choice is Greenwood :O)  *Fingers crossed!* 

Good luck with getting your offer - and I think that's so great that you and your husband will both be in the military .. here's to his safe return!


----------



## mariomike (11 Jan 2009)




----------



## Lil_T (11 Jan 2009)

HansonSherren said:
			
		

> My #1 choice is Greenwood :O)  *Fingers crossed!*
> 
> Good luck with getting your offer - and I think that's so great that you and your husband will both be in the military .. here's to his safe return!



Thanks a lot.    Greenwood is really nice, my cousin and her husband (and kids) are posted there (Her DH is a Reserve Infantry Officer) - I have no idea how that works but there they are.  They really like it, and on the plus side, if we get posted back to Halifax we'll be close to my family again.  I think you should go for it, your uniform matters not *and if you're Navy, you don't have to hump nearly as much kit*  ;D.  Good luck and have fun!

edited to make a little more sense


----------



## aesop081 (11 Jan 2009)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> yeah, but is it enough?



Since people manage to do it , i would say yes.





> I'd be going airforce and not in a purple trade.



I'm air force. Want to know how often i'm home ?

Don't let popular misconceptions cloud the fact that it is the military and that operations happen outside our borders.


----------



## Lil_T (11 Jan 2009)

I'm just going by what I know from friends.  Clearly some travel more often than others and I did not mean to offend.  I'm fully aware that it's still the military, and operations occur outside our borders.   

As far as PLD being enough - I would suppose that would depend on how much you're able/willing to adjust your standard of living.  

*nothing against the west coast, I'm just being realistic and know our financial limitations - I doubt highly it's a place we could afford to live*


----------



## aesop081 (11 Jan 2009)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> I'm just going by what I know from friends.  Clearly some travel more often than others and I did not mean to offend.  I'm fully aware that it's still the military, and operations occur outside our borders.



Oh no offense at all, just that i see alot of people get a good dose of reality and they seem so shocked by it.


----------



## Sub_Guy (11 Jan 2009)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> *nothing against the west coast, I'm just being realistic and know our financial limitations - I doubt highly it's a place we could afford to live*



Sure real estate is a little more expensive out west, but with taxes and all those other expenses, the difference from living out east and living out west is not that bad.  You can't compare living in Victoria BC with Greenwood though, that's apples and oranges...

I would be willing to bet that you would be surprised to see how easy it is to live out here.  

The price of Dairy products out east is enough to bankrupt anyone.


----------



## Lil_T (11 Jan 2009)

I'm glad there's no offense.  My DH also worked on an AF base and is a purple trade and he STILL deployed. I know they do deploy and go on course etc, it just _seems_ less frequent than if you were say on a ship or in a land operational unit.


----------



## aesop081 (11 Jan 2009)

Dolphin_Hunter said:
			
		

> The price of Dairy products out east is enough to bankrupt anyone.



You got that right. The price of a 4L of milk in BC is half of what it is in NS !!! If you have young kids, you need to take out a bank loan so they can drink milk. Moving from NS to BC also increased each of my paychecks by $200 because of lower taxes........



			
				Lil_T said:
			
		

> I know they do deploy and go on course etc, it just _seems_ less frequent than if you were say on a ship or in a land operational unit.



You are right, it seems that way. As an example, i'm away 4 times between now and april 1st.


----------



## Loachman (11 Jan 2009)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> But if I was going for low chance of deployability or being away from my family (not to offend anyone) I'd be going airforce and not in a purple trade.



Ha HA ha ha ha!


----------



## Lil_T (11 Jan 2009)

Dolphin_Hunter said:
			
		

> You can't compare living in Victoria BC with Greenwood though, that's apples and oranges...


  indeed.  Greenwood is cheeeeeeap.  erm *affordable*



> The price of Dairy products out east is enough to bankrupt anyone.



I haven't noticed much difference in dairy prices between Ontario and the East Coast, except when Shopper's has a good sale on.  Mind you hubby and my oldest are lactose intolerant so it's not that big an issue to keep the baby and I in milk.  I definitely don't miss NS taxes though.


----------



## aesop081 (11 Jan 2009)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> indeed.  Greenwood is cheeeeeeap.  erm *affordable*



Its cheap because its a dump.

Right D_H ?


----------



## Sub_Guy (11 Jan 2009)

Sure Greenwood is affordable, but we all know why.  I have to agree with CDN A.  

I actually thought the houses there were expensive (for the area).

When I was talking to my wife about future postings, Greenwood came up (we could buy a decent house there with cash) and just as quickly as it came up, it went away (I came out of it with a black eye).  Deep down I know I have a real good chance of getting posted there, but I will worry about that dark day when it happens. 

I hope you get what you ask for, and if that is Greenwood, then as Borat would say "Great Success!".


----------



## HansonSherren (11 Jan 2009)

Oh dear Lord - Borat - I love it!!

So I get from the replies Greenwood doesn't have the greatest PMQ's?  Is that what some are implying?  I only chose Greenwood because it's close to home (I'm in NB) and my mother is ill, so I would rather be in Greenwood and be able to come "home" and see her - rather than being away on a ship.. make sense?  

I want to state for the record, I certainly understand what I'm getting into and know that I will be going away for periods of time regardless of which base I'm stationed at.  And to someone's previous reply, I will be joining (I get sworn in on Friday) and I know I will be an asset to the CF, but thanks for your input anyway seeing as how I asked the question in the first place.

For those who have lived in PMQ's - and survived  - any suggestions on where good places are to live?


----------



## MikeL (11 Jan 2009)

HansonSherren said:
			
		

> any suggestions on where good places are to live?



Could always try for Gagetown.


----------



## Sonnyjim (11 Jan 2009)

Hanson, best thing to do is look up on www.mls.ca to see what is available in the area. That is what I did to get an idea, then when I showed up I went to a reputable real estate agent to see what I was eligble for as far as a mortgage. I didn't think I would be able to afford anything on P2 salary but I was very surprised and am happy living off base. Just an idea for you that there is more out there than PMQ's and that you may be able to afford more than you think on a beginner salary. Congratulations on your acceptance and good luck with your training.


----------



## aesop081 (11 Jan 2009)

HansonSherren said:
			
		

> So I get from the replies Greenwood doesn't have the greatest PMQ's?



The PMQs in ZX are quite nice actualy.




> I only chose Greenwood because it's close to home (I'm in NB) and my mother is ill, so I would rather be in Greenwood and be able to come "home" and see her - rather than being away on a ship.. make sense?



Makes perfect sense to me. I hope it works out. Sorry to hear about your mom.


----------



## Lil_T (11 Jan 2009)

Sorry about your mom.  Q's in Shearwater are okay.  They're Q's.  The one we were in in the lowers was FREEZING cold in the Master Bedroom.  Hopefully that's changed since they've been renovating them like crazy.


----------



## HansonSherren (11 Jan 2009)

Thanks guys - mom has kidney disease and is on Dialysis .. which normally isn't so bad, but she's already had 2 kidney transplants and is now back on dialysis  - about 6 years running now - so she's getting very tired... anyway - was thinking of doing the "compassionate posting" thing if the need arose, but after discussing it with the recruiting captain, it's clearly not all it's cracked up to be.. mom's a tough cookie though )  Thanks again.

Aviator - what is ZX?

Sonny - I tried to go on that site a few months ago and it need a service number I believe?  I'll try looking around again...

Skeletor - I was thinking Gagetown would be a perfect spot, but from what I understand they're out in the bush a lot since it's a training base - so I would be away from home a lot (generally)?  Or did I get that wrong?

Lil T - Shearwater was one of my picks too.. thanks for the heads up on the bedrooms!! lol


----------



## aesop081 (11 Jan 2009)

HansonSherren said:
			
		

> was thinking of doing the "compassionate posting" thing if the need arose,



A compassionate posting has career implications. 2 years of no career courses, no deployments, nothing. After those 2 years, your situation MUST be resolved and you will be posted. Extensions exist but only for a short time. I hope the implications were explained to you.





> Aviator - what is ZX?



Sorry, force of habit. Airports all have a 4-letter ICAO identifier and Greenwood is CYZX.



> Skeletor - I was thinking Gagetown would be a perfect spot, but from what I understand they're out in the bush a lot since it's a training base - so I would be away from home a lot (generally)?  Or did I get that wrong?



You are really starting to limit your options and are setting yourself up for a disapointment. I think you are starting out with some realy unrealistic expectations.


----------



## HansonSherren (11 Jan 2009)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> A compassionate posting has career implications. 2 years of no career courses, no deployments, nothing. After those 2 years, your situation MUST be resolved and you will be posted. Extensions exist but only for a short time. I hope the implications were explained to you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, the Captain did explain all that to me - which is why I'm not even thinking about that anymore.

Limiting my options?  Setting myself up for disappointment?  I certainly don't want to do that!!  Please explain if you have time...  After meeting with the Captain at the RC, I really don't think I have any unrealistic expectations anymore.. I must not be explaining myself clearly - sorry!


----------



## Lil_T (11 Jan 2009)

I would hope that CFHA would have resolved that issue, and I don't know that anyone else had the same problem.  I think it was an issue with our vent.   Good luck!


----------



## Nfld Sapper (11 Jan 2009)

If I am not mistaking there are cook positions both base side and field side (i.e. to the lodger units)


----------



## aesop081 (11 Jan 2009)

HansonSherren said:
			
		

> Yes, the Captain did explain all that to me - which is why I'm not even thinking about that anymore.



I'm glad to hear it was explained to you. Alot of new people come in and ask for compassionate postings and once they find out the implications, they change their tune quickly, much to their disapointment.



> Limiting my options?  Setting myself up for disappointment?



Look, you would rather not go on ship because you dont want to be away but you want halifax so you can be close to NB. You want gagetown but you dont want to go to the field alot. Greenwood only has a few military cooks on the base. Gagetown and Halifax have only so many positions for cook that are static. Theres only so many jobs out there and you are starting to seriouly limit the ones that you would "like better". The Navy exists to be at sea, the army exists to be in the field. Most of what the AF does is done abroad.


----------



## Sub_Guy (11 Jan 2009)

ZX PMQ's are very nice when compared to other bases.

Have you checked out this site?  http://members.shaw.ca/cfcooks/

You might find some answers to your questions there.


----------



## PMedMoe (11 Jan 2009)

Also, to go on www.mls.ca you don't need a service number.  You're thinking about the Royal LePage website.


----------



## HansonSherren (11 Jan 2009)

Aviator - I got you loud and clear - I know what you mean.  Thanks for the clarification!!

And D.H. - I am checking out that website now - thanks very much!

PMedmoe - you're right! I am thinking of the Royal LePage website.. I tried the mls.ca one and it wouldn't work - something wrong with my internet I think.. I'll try again!


----------



## Lil_T (12 Jan 2009)

it's not your internet, I've been trying to get on mls.ca, but since they changed the website to realtor.ca it takes forever to load and you don't always get the area you want.  It's a huge pain in the arse.


----------



## Sonnyjim (12 Jan 2009)

Ok yeah I just checked out the mls.ca site and it seems they did some changes to it. You can go directly to any Civilian Realtor site like Remax, Royal Lepage etc. and check out some listings in the areas you may be posted. Worst case (and not really a worst case) but you could always get locked into a PMQ, stay there for a year or so, save some cash, get to know first hand what's available in town and go from there. Plus you'll have a pay upgrade by then as well so you'll be eligible for more. I know a few people going that route.


----------



## PMedMoe (12 Jan 2009)

The only problem with going into a PMQ and then buying a house, is that you pay for that second move or do it yourself.


----------

